# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  poklanjam DVD mliječna staza

## sretna35

Drage MPO-oovke i trudnice i mame,

obzirom da sam bila na Rodinoj mliječnoj konferenciji, te da sam kao autor priče dobila 2 primjerka časopisa Mama&Beba imam 3 DVD-a Mliječna staza - put do uspješnog dojenja. Dvd je izvrstan, a ja bih poklonila ova dva primjerka koja su mi viška da mi ne skupljaju prašinu već da nekome budu od koristi kao i meni.[/b]

----------


## djuma

jedan za meeeeeneeeeee!
moooolim teeeee!
poslacu lovu za postarinu!

----------


## sretna35

draga djuma ti si osvojila drugi DVD pa mi molim te na pp pošalji adresu, za poštarinu ne brini   :Love:  

molim te pošalji adresu tijekom današnjeg dana kako bi sutra ujutro poslala DVD tebi i drugoj ženi koja ga je dobila

ovime je post zaključan tj. DVD-ovi su podijeljeni

----------


## Mrva

može li se kopirat?

----------


## ivarica

mrva, daj adresu i saljemo ti dvd

----------


## Mrva

> mrva, daj adresu i saljemo ti dvd


dobila sam cd, puno hvala!!!

----------

